# What's that SNL Skit?



## Twilit (Mar 3, 2008)

I couldn't think of the name, but if someone could link me to a video of it, that would be much better.

So in this skit (done more than once I believe) There's a random girl who always exaggerates. She twirls her hair and says something along the lines of "Yeah, well I own France...so...I'm a French queen...so..."

Anybody know what I mean?


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 3, 2008)

Yup!  That character is called Penelope played by Kristin Wiig. It's one of my all time favorites!

Here's Penelope with Host Molly Shannon:


Here's Penelope with Host LeBron James
Sakura

I can't seem to find the one from the Peyton Manning show.  NBC is really protective over their online content...


----------



## Dave (Mar 3, 2008)

holy crap


----------



## Snow (Mar 3, 2008)

lol That's actually pretty funny.


----------



## Memos (Mar 3, 2008)

LOL

the best part was when she said that she was pregnant with her cat, LOL


----------



## Twilit (Mar 3, 2008)

YamiHikari said:


> Yup!  That character is called Penelope played by Kristin Wiig. It's one of my all time favorites!
> 
> Here's Penelope with Host Molly Shannon:
> 
> ...


Thank you! *reps*


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 3, 2008)

It's easily the best character they've had in awhile!  Maybe since the first Debbie Downer.

And Kristen Wiig is hilarious!  She has a bunch of great characters like Michelle Dison, a news reporter who makes creepy inappropriate passes at her female interviewees. 
link
And Porch Sitter: link

And of course Target Lady, and Two Assholes are instant classics.
Kristen Wiig is easily one of the best cast members this decade and she's only getting better! 
(She's also a big screen scene stealer.  Did you catch her in Knocked Up cause the 3 minutes she was there were the funniest ever!  (And apparently she steals the screen from Will Ferrel in his new movie, but I haven't seen it yet...)


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 10, 2008)

Penelope was on this week's SNL!  Here you go:


----------

